# BEWARE OF MISS JESSIE'S CURLY PUDDING!!



## Mrs.TheBronx (Aug 27, 2008)

I am sooo mad right now! I really should have checked those ingredients before I brought it. Anyways, I am upset because as expensive as Miss Jessies is, they have the nerve to have MINERAL OIL as the #2 item on the ingredient list for the Curly Pudding.. (Mineral Oil is known to be extra cheap ingredent that clogs our pores in our scalp and coat the hair strand which makes our hair more prone to damage and breakage. Info from http://motowngirl.com/content/Natural-Hair-Care/Natural-Hair-Myths.html  and a few other googled sites) but the catch is that they tried to disquise it by naming it a fancy name! "PARAFINIUM LIQUIDUM". Here are the ingredients below...







*Ingredients:* water, parafinium liquidum, glycerin, triethanolamine, fragrance, carbomer, PEG-12 dimethicone, dipropylene glycol, silk amino acids, aloe barbadensis leaf extract, avocado oil, shea butter, sweet almond oil, jojoba seed oil, macademia seed oil, oleth05, ethylhexyl methoxycinnanate, disodium EDTA, DMDM hydantion, ext. violet 2 

Sorry I jsut had to vent a lil'
:thatsall:ffrant:

Thanks,
Mrs.The Bronx..


----------



## ms*x (Aug 27, 2008)

so, i am to take it that mineral oil is the high fructose corn syrup of hair care...right?
i never knew...i will be more mindful.


----------



## IAOJ (Aug 27, 2008)

Maybe that's why it makes my hair feel horrible.  It reminded me of the greasiness that I used to get from pink oil.


----------



## doll-baby (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah that stuff is waaaaay over priced !


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes girls!! I could not beleive it!!!! I was shocked and then to disquise it! OHH I'm soooo done! LOL  
Yes its like the high fructose corn syrup for hair. LOL


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah I knew that before purchasing the product last December, but bought it anyway because I really REALLY wanted to try it.  Although I do the CG method, I'm not one to make a big fuss over mineral oil.  This product really stinks though  and after I thought about it, damn that's *A LOT* of money to pay for such crappy ingredients.  I'll stick to my $2 Ego Styler gel!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 27, 2008)

It's in the buttercreme too...I'm not going to completely discount mineral oil. I don't like to use it, but I've been trying some products that do have it. However, I think it's BS for a product that costs that much to have mineral oil AND to have it as the second ingredient just adds insult to injury.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Aug 27, 2008)

KCcurly said:


> It's in the buttercreme too...I'm not going to completely discount mineral oil. I don't like to use it, but I've been trying some products that do have it. However, I think it's BS for a product that costs that much to have mineral oil AND to have it as the second ingredient just adds insult to injury.


 

Yes and i think thats my main argument with it, is because i paid freakin 40 sumthin for it with shippin and all.. and its the #2 ingredient!!!!! Thats just sad!


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Aug 27, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> Yeah I knew that before purchasing the product last December, but bought it anyway because I really REALLY wanted to try it. Although I do the CG method, I'm not one to make a big fuss over mineral oil. This product really stinks though  and after I thought about it, damn that's *A LOT* of money to pay for such crappy ingredients. I'll stick to my $2 Ego Styler gel!


 

Its just too much for wack ingredients! I need to try the 2 buck styler u mentioned! they sell it at sally's? and whats the CG method.. im a lil slow. lol


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Aug 27, 2008)

* They just started doing that. It wasn't always that way, but you know: when corporate american comes a-knockin', quality insurance goes a-walkin'.*


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Aug 27, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> * They just started doing that. It wasn't always that way, but you know: when corporate american comes a-knockin', quality insurance goes a-walkin'.*


 

Are u serious brave?? So mineral oil wasn't always in it? I started buying it last december when they had the 2 for 1 sale and i brought it then, and then i brought one more time after that. and thats when i saw that mineral oil.


----------



## trj1922 (Aug 27, 2008)

I almost had a fit when I realized this too.  The buttercreams have petrolatum and mineral oil, too but they are much farther down the ingredient list.  The kicker is that I was a meringue user until they RE-formulated that from being completely mineral oil free to having mineral oil as the 2nd or 3rd ingredient.  I can get scented petroleum by-products at the local ghetto BSS!  Even if I didn't avoid mineral oil for my hair, I know that it's dirt cheap, so what's that $40 dollars for????? I went from being die-hard Miss Jessie's to selling it all on eBay.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Aug 27, 2008)

trj1922 said:


> I almost had a fit when I realized this too. The buttercreams have petrolatum and mineral oil, too but they are much farther down the ingredient list. The kicker is that I was a meringue user until they RE-formulated that from being completely mineral oil free to having mineral oil as the 2nd or 3rd ingredient. I can get scented petroleum by-products at the local ghetto BSS! Even if I didn't avoid mineral oil for my hair, I know that it's dirt cheap, so what's that $40 dollars for????? I went from being die-hard Miss Jessie's to selling it all on eBay.


 
Girl u aint lying!! I would tell everyone about it, now i just complain and warn! LOL  I totally feel u on going to the ghetto to get scented mineral and petrolium oil LOL thats too funny!!!!  but i was unaware that it was an added ingredient. I heard it was much cheaper before too. so its like, they added the cheapest ingredient to it and raised the price!!!! just terrible!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Aug 27, 2008)

It is well known that Miss Jessie's products are chemical laden greasy CRAP.

I am an avid Label reader and researcher, and the 2 buck stuff - and many times - the 40.00 stuff is the same.

Thank God for natural and organic stuff. I don't have to waste my money.


----------



## 1QTPie (Aug 27, 2008)

Mineral Oil is one of those things that depends on how much is used and what else it in the product. I've found that my hair doesn't mind if it's low on the list.   For instance, Keracare and Mizani have products with high does of mineral and my hair doesn't mind it at all. But I found that cheaper products that have not only mineral oil but petrolatum and other crap too, my hair hates and it becomes hard and dry.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Aug 27, 2008)

I tried it once and it was 'ok' for my hair. It was just too overpriced to not have phemoninal results.erplexed


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, now I feel silly.  I got some as a gift and I actually liked what it did for my hair with doing wet buns for protective styling.  I probably wouldn't buy it, knowing what I know now, though, so thanks.  I'll just continue to use it as a moisturizer.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 11, 2009)

Miss Jessie's is just too damn expensive. I mean, $55 dollars for 8 ounces? That's ludicrous! 

I never planned on trying the products because of the outrageous price, but once I saw the ingredients a few months back, I could NOT believe it! The ingredients aren't great, dang sure not 50 bucks great! I just don't get it!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 11, 2009)

I haven't bought one thing from Miss Jessie, she can keep her baby oil products...


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 11, 2009)

I knew something was off with this product, because even though my hair looked exceptional it would feel dry and crunchy. I kind of figured there was at least one petroleum product in there. I like MJCP because it makes my hair really shiny, smell good and it actually works to define my twists. But with regards to moisture and softness, NO.


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 11, 2009)

Ahhh, Miss Jessie's.. givin' you that "good" hair in one $55 jar where you have to use 3/4ths of said jar at once to see the results...


----------



## msjones (Jan 11, 2009)

ms*x said:


> so, i am to take it that mineral oil is the high fructose corn syrup of hair care...right?
> i never knew...i will be more mindful.



Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding is my HG. It gives me shiny, defined coils for my 3 inch TWA. Yes, it has mineral oil in it, but really, my hair has never protested against me using mineral oil. And yes, mineral oil IS the high fructose corn syrup in that its fine in moderation and fine if its not in every product you use. MJCP may not be all natural, but it DOES work when used as a STYLER, not as a leave-in/moisturizer/butter. It's more of an alternative to KCCC or gel to me.

Again, this goes along with the whole thing that different products work for different people. Just like heat styling works for some and doesn't work for others. If you feel like dishing out the $58 for MJCP, then go for it. Or even better, try the 2 oz size. Reviews are always helpful, but if you feel like you want to try it. Then go for it.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 11, 2009)

I have the Curly Meringue (2oz), Curly Buttercreme (2oz) and the Curly Pudding (big jar, didn't buy it myself though). So far I like the Curly Meringue & Curly pudding, the Curly buttercreme smells like toothpaste to me. I've also purchased the Creme de la Creme conditioner but haven't tried it yet, hope it's good. They're a bit like Carol's Daughter, works for some, not for most. I read this interview http://clutchmagonline.com/beauty/beauty-chic/titi-and-miko-branch-miss-jessies/ they did, and their idea of what natural hair is, is kinda  to me.


----------



## Blue_Berry (Nov 12, 2009)

i just got the curly buttercreme and I was shock at the ingredients. In between the very last ingredients it has "petrolatum" in it.


----------



## empressri (Nov 12, 2009)

Ironically, I used the curly pudding last week, didn't need to use a bunch of it at once either, and used it the way they did in the video on youtube. Moisturized every other day with the curly buttercreme and I have to admit my hair was soft and moist all week. I even washed today with my head upside down bent over the shower and I barely had tangles! So I guess my hair doesn't hate mineral oil. I think it should be cheaper but if folks are gonna pay for it that price ain't coming down.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 12, 2009)

i love love love the baby butter cream and the curly meringue. the curly meringue was so much better than the pudding but then again everything i used when i first did the big chop seemed to give me crunchy hair so maybe if i tried it again it would be a different story.
when she has her end of the year sale i will be getting the curly meringue and the baby buttercream.


----------



## empressri (Nov 12, 2009)

Yanno, it's weird. When I use more natural products before using miss jessies, my hair is like ehhh. But I used the garnier beforehand, and I was REALLY amazed at how my hair came out. Hold, soft not crunchy, no flaking. Used the buttercreme, and my hair was soft all week, borderline silky. My hair didn't even look plasticy like some of the girls in their videos. Of course I had to sit under the dang dryer but I didn't do it till my hair dried else I would have been under till kingdom come. But it was a nice change instead of twisting for 2 hours lol.


----------



## Vinillablue (Nov 13, 2009)

They ARE A RIP OFF!!!!...trust me over priced!!!!! YES!!!!


----------



## Yve (Mar 18, 2010)

Lucky's Mom said:


> It is well known that Miss Jessie's products are chemical laden greasy CRAP.
> 
> I am an avid Label reader and researcher, and the 2 buck stuff - and many times - the 40.00 stuff is the same.
> 
> Thank God for natural and organic stuff. I don't have to waste my money.



Hi,
I'm new and saw your quote.
Which natural styling products can you recommend for texturised hair?   I'm in Canada.
Thanks


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Mar 18, 2010)

Mrs.TheBronx said:


> Yes and i think thats my main argument with it, is because i paid freakin 40 sumthin for it with shippin and all.. and its the #2 ingredient!!!!! Thats just sad!


 I agree...

But I LOVE this stuff. 
I LOVE the butter creme and the pudding. 
The pudding really elongates my hair showing off my length, I almost love it more than KCCC.
I will have to try ecostyler.

Anyway, when I first was thinking about purchasing their items, I called to get a listing of their ingredients, she was like give me your email and we will email you..a week later.. NOTHING
So, I called back and asked again...NOTHING
Then, I called back and asked and this time left my number.. NOTHING

Luckily, this stuff was given to me as a gift and I personally don't have anything against cones or mineral oil.


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 18, 2010)

Mrs.TheBronx said:


> *Ingredients:* water, parafinium liquidum, glycerin, triethanolamine, fragrance, carbomer, PEG-12 dimethicone, dipropylene glycol, silk amino acids, aloe barbadensis leaf extract, avocado oil, shea butter, sweet almond oil, jojoba seed oil, macademia seed oil, oleth05, ethylhexyl methoxycinnanate, disodium EDTA, DMDM hydantion, ext. violet 2
> 
> Sorry I jsut had to vent a lil'
> :thatsall:ffrant:
> ...



The *reallly* interesting thing about that ingredient list is how high fragrance is. Ingredients are listed in the order of percentage in the product, and usually fragrance is one of the LAST ingredients because it's such a small amount in the full product.  Check out any of your other commerical hair products and see.  

Fragrance is number FIVE, which means it's mostly water, mineral oil, glycerin, and emulsifier (triethanolamine) to make the water and mineral oil stick together. 

That's worse than a ripoff, that's a bloody insult.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 18, 2010)

yea i dont know why fragrance is so high on the list. we like our stuff to smell nice but its not ever that serious lol.
anyway i am a miss jessies fan. i prefer for my products to be at least 90% natural. infact id say 95% of my products are natural. with that said i just can never leave  miss jessies alone.
i thought when i fell in love with qhemet heavy cream i would n longer use the baby buttercreme but that has not been the case. i love miss jessies.


----------



## Shoediva (Mar 18, 2010)

Reading labels of what you spend your hard earned money on should always be priority #1.  all products, food,chemicals, medicines, etc have several different names that are widely used.  Companies have gotten very smart with their marketing. Once they get wind of a chemical/ingredient not favored by its consumer, or need to cut production cost. They find a way to still use that ingredient by advertising under a not so familar name/term.  Its no different than the sugar vs corn syrup/high fructose corn syrup debate in the past decade.  These companies are aware we as the average consumer are not aware of scientific/medical names.  We have take more responsiblity to be more aware of the products we use/purchase/consume.

I tried Miss Jessies curly pudding on my daughters hair a month ago. I purchased the small 2oz jar for $6.  I looked up each and every ingredient on the jar that I had no clue what it was. My dd hair came out great with MJCP, her hair was moisturized for from that wash till the next, which is no easy feat.  I *loved* the smell of her hair.  Although MJ products are not all natural.  There products are marketed to result in manageable, stylish natural hair.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 18, 2010)

I tried it and it did NADA for my super frizzy 3b hair. It also has an overly strong scent and is quite sticky. You'll do better with EcoStyler gel for like 3 bucks or less or some regular curl activator  I'm just going to keep it to remind me of the one time I ever went to Ricky's Manhattan, they have the best stuff!! I have to go back there lol..


----------



## DigitalRain (Mar 18, 2010)

I can't bring myself to pay $$$ for hair products that contain some of the cheapest ingredients available. I've wanted to try her products but I can't get past the cheap ingredients and the ridiculous price tags.


----------



## PearlyCurly (Mar 18, 2010)

Im sorry i do not care if it works, i dont care if it turns my hair into WL diamonds..i would never pay $40 for that crap w/ cheap ingredients!
I might as well get some cheap gel, blue magic, conditioner, and grape juice(heard it smelt like grape), mix it all together and call it curly pudding... it would still come out cheaper.

Its funny how some are comparing it to High Fructose Corn syrup, because both reminds me of when a person plays w/ a gun..you might shoot yourself it just depends on which way you point it


----------



## Sunshine_One (Apr 11, 2010)

MJ products work for me.  They have been in my rotation since 2005.  I have a few of the old formulas with out the mineral oil.  I have purchased the new stuff in the 2oz sizes to try out and they work pretty well.  I use them in moderation with no adverse effects.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 11, 2010)

I tried Curly Pudding about 5 years ago with mediocre results...the mineral oil is just added reason why I wouldn't ever try it again (behind being too dagum expensive and leaving my hair feeling super crunchy)!


----------



## KiniKakes (Apr 19, 2010)

Shopping in Target the other weekend I saw Miss Jessie's products on the shelf and, against my better judgment, picked up the curly pudding. (I'd been struggling with whether or not I wanted to pay so much money to experiment with it... but when I saw that I could save on shipping, i said what the heck).

Well I tried MJCP on my son's 3c hair and, for the first couple of hours his hair looked nice - defined the curls (as promised) and gave the _appearance _of a silky, moisturized look. BUT once the product had fully absorbed/dried into his hair, it left it looking extremely dry/parched, and was hard and crunchy to the touch. His hair went from looking like curls to dry twists.  I've used it only twice so far, and this has been my experience each time.

Needless to say, I won't be buying this product again. It just isn't worth the $50. I know I can find better and for less.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow! never even realized that about how high up the fragrance is! CRAZY!


----------



## EllePixie (Nov 29, 2010)

Mrs.TheBronx said:


> Wow! never even realized that about how high up the fragrance is! CRAZY!



LOL...  Ugh I hate Miss Jessie's...what happened to KiniKakes' son is exactly what happened to me. That MO just blocks all moisture out of my hair and makes it so dry...ewwie, I might as well be using Pank Lotion.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't have a problem with mineral oil. I believe my hair loves all the forbidden stuff.  I am a believer of washing my hair 2X a week, so my pores don't get clogged...or whatever mineral oil is supposed to do.


----------



## EllePixie (Nov 29, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I don't have a problem with mineral oil. I believe my hair loves all the forbidden stuff.  I am a believer of washing my hair 2X a week, so my pores don't get clogged...or whatever mineral oil is supposed to do.



Lucky you! Sometimes, I actually wish I could use it because my wallet would be much happier, and if I was in a pinch I could run into CVS and get some products. For me, it's not the clogging of the pores (I wash my hair weekly), it's that the oil seals my hair and doesn't allow moisture in, and builds up on my strands quicker than other oils, so I basically have to shampoo wash to get it out, but I cowash daily, and it's not logical for me to shampoo every day.


----------



## Gleek (Nov 29, 2010)

I was scared to try Miss Jessies because of all the complaints. I tried the baby buttercream and LOVED it. I dont get much build up with it and i still wash once a week.


----------



## BERlin (Nov 29, 2010)

I tried the stretch silkening creme as a sample... it wasn't bad.  It _wasn't_ moisturizing, but neither is KCCC or some other stylers I've tried, and it dries in half the time of a gel.  I've just ordered some curly pudding and baby buttercreme with the black friday sale.  I think it'll become something I use when I'm really concerned with my hair looking right, not so much feeling right like holidays, or when it's windy, or when I'm gonna be running lots of errands.  As long as I use it the day before, or two days before my wash day my hair rebounds just fine.


----------



## bronzebomb (Nov 30, 2010)

When I first transistioned to natural hair I read everything...and believed everything as well. Don't use sulfates. Don't use mineral oil. Don't use cones. Don't use parabens. To be quite honest, my mother used all of those products in the 70's and 80's and my hair still thrived...and it was natural. Initially, I wanted to hate Miss Jessie's, but my DH said he loved the smell and how my hair looked. It was shiny and well defined and I have 4B dense hair. I say don't rule out a product until you try it for yourself. Some of the things that we consume internally is far worse than mineral oil.

Listen to Window Seat (GroupThink) by Erkah Badu and research things for yourself.

_By the way, during the BOGO, I purchased the Curly Meringue, Curly Buttercreme, Curly Pudding, Baby Buttercreme, Creme de la Curl, and Creme de la Creme! I put the Stretch Silkening Creme on my Christmas list...I want the entire line. If you are interested in trying this product out...now is the time!_


----------



## Priss Pot (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a nearly full 16oz jar of that crappy Baby Buttercreme.  It's just taking up space.  That stuff left my hair so dry.


----------



## bronzebomb (Nov 30, 2010)

^ Are you trying to get rid of it?


----------



## Solitude (Nov 30, 2010)

bronzebomb said:


> When I first transistioned to natural hair I read everything...and believed everything as well.  Don't use sulfates. Don't use mineral oil. Don't use cones. Don't use parabens.  *To be quite honest, my mother used all of those products in the 70's and 80's and my hair still thrived...and it was natural. * Initially, I wanted to hate Miss Jessie's, but my DH said he loved the smell and how my hair looked.  It was shiny and well defined and I have 4B dense hair.  I say don't rule out a product until you try it for yourself.   Some of the things that we consume internally is far worse than mineral oil.
> 
> Listen to Group Think by Erkah Badu and research things for yourself.
> 
> _By the way, during the BOGO, I purchased the Curly Meringue, Curly Buttercreme, Curly Pudding, Baby Buttercreme, Creme de la Curl, and Creme de la Creme!  I put the Stretch Silkening Creme on my Christmas list...I want the entire line.  If you are interested in trying this product out...now is the time!_



I wish I could thank you a THOUSAND times for this whole post, especially the bolded. I've been using products with mineral oil since I was a girl- never had any problems. I still them 2 years into my hair journey and my hair has gone from neck length to APL, with trims in between. I've used Silicon Mix, Miss Jesse's, the old KeraCare, and lots and lots of products with mineral oil and cones. 

I purchased Curly Meringue, got Stretch Silkening Creme for free, and did a BOGO on the Baby Buttercreme as well. ETA: I also really like Creme de la Creme and Creme de la Curl, but I probably won't repurchase those until the summer. 

My cosmetics with mineral oil are the ones that DON'T clog my pores. I use petroleum jelly (Vaseline on my lips daily, and since I've started doing this - no more cracking, dry lips!) Also, mineral oil can safely be ingested internally as a laxative.


----------



## diadall (Nov 30, 2010)

I have the Buttercream and the Curly Pudding.  I have only used them once.  I didn't like how my hair felt and it didn't give me the look I wanted to achieve.  I spent too much money on them so I need to know what I can do with them?

Can I put a wick in them and burn them as candles?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 30, 2010)

I think it depends on your hair. If your hair hates it, then avoid it. It's true that what might work for you, may not work for some.


----------



## bronzebomb (Nov 30, 2010)

you can always mail your Miss Jessie's to me!


----------



## diadall (Nov 30, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I think it depends on your hair. If your hair hates it, then avoid it. It's true that what might work for you, may not work for some.



A man is born, he's a man of means. 
Then along come two, they got nothing but their jeans. 

But they got, Different Strokes. 
It takes, Different Strokes. 
It takes, Different Strokes to move the world. 


I couldn't resist.


----------



## Priss Pot (Nov 30, 2010)

bronzebomb said:


> ^ Are you trying to get rid of it?



Yeah.  I posted a thread in the Exchange forum some months ago, but no one was interested in the product.  Can't say I blame them, lol.


----------



## detroitdiva (Nov 30, 2010)

I think Ms Jessie's is overpriced and over-rated. It may work great for bi racial hair, but I used it on my kinky 4b hair, and it was a total no go. Even thou they had pics of a girl similiar to my hair texture on their site. Ugggck! I understand your pain, girl! I returned my so you can do the same!


----------



## BlaqBella (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow so many different outcomes..once again.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Nov 30, 2010)

It works well for me and MY hair.  I will keep using this high priced stuff until my hair tells me otherwise.


----------



## empressri (Dec 1, 2010)

I'll say this..when I first started transitioning all I used was pantene pro-v and miss jessies...cause I didn't know what else to use. My hair didn't break off, shrivel up or dry out.


----------



## EllePixie (Dec 1, 2010)

I personally love the Miss Jessie's/Mineral Oil "debate." Works for some, not others, meh. People stay getting mad too, going on about people jumping on natural bandwagons on one side, on the other side people getting heated and hissing like vampires at mineral oil.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Dec 1, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> personally love the Miss Jessie's/Mineral Oil "debate." Works for some, not others, meh. People stay getting mad too, going on about people jumping on natural bandwagons on one side, on the other side people getting heated and hissing like vampires at mineral oil.



roflmao....perhaps I'll backtrack & actually read the thread one day

..... i bought a ton of it, hopes i likey.... if not i not how to selley' (yep i make them up as i go)

or perhaps anyone who haven't tried it can buy a sample from MJ's
( or me or any member if u need to later)

but elle. i just thought about something i USE to use... this $2 or $3 wrap creme (purple stuff) from BSS.... it has the EXACT same consistency as MJ buttercreme..... hmmmmmm wondering if that iiiish works same

i bet so  hooorah for the $3 joints


----------



## EllePixie (Dec 1, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> roflmao....perhaps I'll backtrack & actually read the thread one day
> 
> ..... i bought a ton of it, hopes i likey.... if not i not how to selley' (yep i make them up as i go)
> 
> ...



LOL! I hope it works for you, especially since you bought so much! I have the Meringue and it seriously reminds me the Profectiv Mega Growth I have, which gave me the exact same result of dry, funky hair. But my hair is low porosity so it's bratty with oils and sealants anyway.


----------



## bronzebomb (Dec 1, 2010)

Personally, I think my hair is not picky! As long as I wash it, condition it, moisturize it and seal it I am good! I do all that once a week and do a steam treatment. 

I am a slow grower, so I think I'm just working on thick healthy hair. When I use a quality leave-in, my hair is just fine with Miss Jessie's. Yep, it's pricey, but the BOGO justifies my purchase (it's the same price as other conditioners or stylers or moisturizers with the BOGO) $25 conditioner, $11 styler, $16 moisturizer, $8 shampoo.

Elle, I like that you actually tried it and said, nah, doesn't work for me...for those that have not...shame on you!  LOL, JK. 

I like what FAB said in another post, "As long as I got a piece of hair, I'm gonna try it!" Works for me... The ironic thing is that people use color, relaxers, and heat which all maybe considered damaging, but, damn near cry wolf  when a product has mineral oil or parabens in it! y'all tickle me!!! 

That BKT is a carcinogenic, but we are in line trying it out! The pesticide they use on fruit :eatme: is far worst than any mineral oil product. I say pick your poison.

BTW, I'll take all Miss Jessie's donations!  Cuz them prices ain't no joke! :dollar:


----------



## Thiends (Dec 1, 2010)

I have hated this company ever since I went to the salon and they destroyed a lifetime of growing my hair with their poor technique, chemical-pushing, and impatience.  Then they left me with their horrid gunk in my hair as a leave-in and my hair was matted for days.  I called and emailed and called and emailed to ask them to rectify their BS, and their only answer when I finally got an answer was for me to come in for a chemical process.  Ah, I get it.  Ruin my hair so that you get to "correct" it with more of the chemicals you pushed on me in the first place.  I would have sued those bishes, if I wasn't so busy and too through with them.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Dec 1, 2010)

bronzebomb said:


> Personally, I think my hair is not picky! As long as I wash it, condition it, moisturize it and seal it I am good! I do all that once a week and do a steam treatment.
> 
> I am a slow grower, so I think I'm just working on thick healthy hair. When I use a quality leave-in, my hair is just fine with Miss Jessie's. Yep, it's pricey, but the BOGO justifies my purchase (it's the same price as other conditioners or stylers or moisturizers with the BOGO) $25 conditioner, $11 styler, $16 moisturizer, $8 shampoo.
> 
> ...




I totally get what your are saying in regards to harmful products that we not only put in our hair but worse yet in our bodies.  However, my gripe is not so much that they use those mineral oil but that they charge top dollars for such low quality ingredients.  I saw a bottle of the BBC in target for $58! to me that is insane for some supped up baby oil (LOL!).  Because of that I have never tried their products and never will because that is just too much to take the risk of me not liking it. But then again I am a Frugal McDugal!


----------



## EllePixie (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't even care about the ingredients or the price - I mean, there are a lot of expensive products that don't have the best ingredients, meaning cones, sulfates, etc. People will buy it and think they're fancy, that's cool. And if it works, it works. My beef with them is their whole marketing scheme with the turning kinks into curls and reppin' natural hair when Titi is sittin' up there with a texturizer. I've also seen them lie about their ingredients on their YouTube comments to people. I actually asked them about it, and rather than answer my question, they deleted my comment and their initial comment that had the misleading information. They're just shady to me. Smh.


----------



## drappedup (Dec 1, 2010)

I've heard SO MUCH about Miss Jessie that I was super curious to try her products out, but after looking them up....I was like HELL NO! Sorry, I learned my lesson from other overpriced products that don't even work as well as low priced products, lol. It makes no sense! So I was like, guess I'll never get to try Miss Jessie's line....OH WELL!

I didn't know about that whole possible mineral oil in disguise, though.....how many other product lines do that??? Now I'm worried!


----------



## ParagonTresses (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a few MJ  products and have used them for W&Gs, twists, flat twistouts and for 2nd day hair.  They usually gave me very good LOOKING results but the feel of my hair and the residue they left was awful and IMO not worth the "look."  I'm going to _try _to use up this stash, if not I'll toss them or give them away.


----------



## Leesh (Dec 1, 2010)

drappedup said:


> I've heard SO MUCH about Miss Jessie that I was super curious to try her products out, but after looking them up....I was like HELL NO! Sorry, I learned my lesson from other overpriced products that don't even work as well as low priced products, lol. It makes no sense! So I was like, guess I'll never get to try Miss Jessie's line....OH WELL!
> 
> I didn't know about that whole possible mineral oil in disguise, though.....*how many other product lines do that*??? Now I'm worried!


 

Alot from what I see! They disguise "Mineral Oil" with more technical terms, but its one in the same, here are a few cover-ups:

Isohexadecan
Isododecane
Isopariffin
and of course, we all know, Pariffin Liquidum!

To each his own, but I personally do not use Mineral Oil, I already have drying issues that I'm constantly fighting, and altho "MO" gives you immediate gratification, cause it immitates moisturizing very well, its the "Long-Term" effects that I'm afraid of. I need as much moisture as possible, to get deep into my strands, I don't need anything blocking that! Cause eventually, my hair will start snapping and popping off like straw!


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Dec 1, 2010)

Its not that bad...I've seen worse with what we were all getting put on our heads as kids...

Miss jessie's, gels, puddings should be used in moderation anyway 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## kellistarr (Dec 1, 2010)

empressri said:


> Ironically, I used the curly pudding last week, didn't need to use a bunch of it at once either, and used it the way they did in the video on youtube. Moisturized every other day with the curly buttercreme and I have to admit my hair was soft and moist all week. I even washed today with my head upside down bent over the shower and I barely had tangles! So I guess my hair doesn't hate mineral oil. I think it should be cheaper but if folks are gonna pay for it that price ain't coming down.


 
Hey Empress, How are ya! I think you're right. I don't have a gripe with Miss Jessie's. Performance wise, I'm fine with their stuff. I try to use the products as suggested and it works. A lot of stuff that I like has the ol' mineral oil in it, especially my dominican fixes. But if we pay, the price ain't coming down. I think people should email Miss Jessie's with their complaints. I really found it interesting that the ingredients were once different and there used to be NO mineral oil. BTW, your hair is too sharp in your siggy!


----------



## Vinillablue (Dec 2, 2010)

They are rip-off queens that have to pay for that new overpriced salon!!!!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Dec 2, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> I don't even care about the ingredients or the price - I mean, there are a lot of expensive products that don't have the best ingredients, meaning cones, sulfates, etc. People will buy it and think they're fancy, that's cool. And if it works, it works. My beef with them is their whole marketing scheme with the turning kinks into curls and reppin' natural hair when Titi is sittin' up there with a texturizer. I've also seen them lie about their ingredients on their YouTube comments to people. I actually asked them about it, and rather than answer my question, they deleted my comment and their initial comment that had the misleading information. They're just shady to me. Smh.


*

OH U FANCY HUH?????*


----------



## empressri (Dec 2, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> roflmao....perhaps I'll backtrack & actually read the thread one day
> 
> ..... i bought a ton of it, hopes i likey.... if not i not how to selley' (yep i make them up as i go)
> 
> ...



what stuff let me know!

the one thing i do like about the curly pudding is that used the way they suggest to...i can use it alone, and it does what it says it will do for my hair and the style stays for a week.

i just use a sulfate shampoo afterwards and all is good. so...holla at me if yall dont want your curly pudding


----------



## empressri (Dec 2, 2010)

kellistarr said:


> Hey Empress, How are ya! I think you're right. I don't have a gripe with Miss Jessie's. Performance wise, I'm fine with their stuff. I try to use the products as suggested and it works. A lot of stuff that I like has the ol' mineral oil in it, especially my dominican fixes. But if we pay, the price ain't coming down. I think people should email Miss Jessie's with their complaints. I really found it interesting that the ingredients were once different and there used to be NO mineral oil. BTW, your hair is too sharp in your siggy!



thanks girl!! their prices are off the hook im not even gonna lie. which is why i ONLY buy with the BOGO.


----------

